# I think I could get into these.



## Talkenlate04 (Feb 24, 2009)

Got three of these guys today all settled in and feeding.   This is new for me but I think I like them so far.


----------



## Protectyaaaneck (Feb 24, 2009)

Very cool Ryan.  What are the little orange colored pits on the side of its body?


----------



## Draiman (Feb 24, 2009)

Protectyaaaneck said:


> Very cool Ryan.  What are the little orange colored pits on the side of its body?


They're spiracles. Great pickups Ryan! You'll be hooked.


----------



## Talkenlate04 (Feb 24, 2009)

Gavin said:


> They're spiracles.


Just learned something new. I was wondering what they were myself.


----------



## Rick McJimsey (Feb 24, 2009)

Awesome pedes. ryan!
Rhysida celeris andina I'm assuming?


----------



## rustym3talh3ad (Feb 24, 2009)

amazing colors....i never really cared for pedes cuz i always saw reds and orange...if i could get a jett black one or one with that pretty of a blue i would for sure be a pede owner...if i may inquire how much and where did u find them? if not on the board itself pm with details id love to know.


----------



## Talkenlate04 (Feb 24, 2009)

I got hooked up pretty good so I will be keeping that to myself.


----------



## Rick McJimsey (Feb 24, 2009)

Talkenlate04 said:


> Just learned something new. I was wondering what they were myself.


They're essentially the booklungs of pedes.


----------



## peterbourbon (Feb 25, 2009)

Rick McJimsey said:


> Rhysida celeris andina I'm assuming?


Yes! 
They seem to be a quite nervous species - both specimen i keep are somehow...."hyperactive".

Regards,
Turgut


----------



## Talkenlate04 (Feb 25, 2009)

So I am pretty much screwed when it comes to figuring out the sex? Do I just pair them and hope there is no carnage when it's all over? :?


----------



## Talkenlate04 (Feb 25, 2009)

They just hang around all over each other. Is that a bad thing? Should they be housed separate?


----------



## SAn (Feb 25, 2009)

they should be seperate to avoid cannibalism


----------



## Talkenlate04 (Feb 25, 2009)

They show no aggression at all. They are just laying on each other and shifting positions every now and then but nothing even close to resembling aggression toward each other. 

I'll separate I guess. But I wanted to see if there was going to be any male female behavior. I have a suspect male (I think lol.)


----------



## Draiman (Feb 25, 2009)

Talkenlate04 said:


> They show no aggression at all. They are just laying on each other and shifting positions every now and then but nothing even close to resembling aggression toward each other.
> 
> I'll separate I guess. But I wanted to see if there was going to be any male female behavior. I have a suspect male (I think lol.)


In non-communal species, aggression can be spontaneous and unexpected.


----------



## Talkenlate04 (Feb 25, 2009)

One of them kept trying to saddle up with the other ones so he is my suspect male.  
I have heard from two different people their size range. One said 3" tops, the other said 4-5". Anyone else want to chime in?


----------



## Elytra and Antenna (Feb 25, 2009)

Rick McJimsey said:


> They're essentially the booklungs of pedes.


 They're the openings, spiracles can lead to a booklung system as in scorpions but centipedes have a tracheal system like insects.



Talkenlate04 said:


> One of them kept trying to saddle up with the other ones so he is my suspect male.
> I have heard from two different people their size range. One said 3" tops, the other said 4-5". Anyone else want to chime in?


Centipedes don't mate with direct contact like millipedes so  
"saddle up" may mean nothing. I'd guess they're full grown at the size you have them.


----------



## peterbourbon (Feb 25, 2009)

Hi,

J.G.E. Lewis points out an interesting mating behaiviour in "The biology of centipedes" on page 271:

"Very different mating behaviour takes place in Ethmostigmus platycephalus spinosus. In this species the male seizes the female with his poison claws and works himself into a position where he overlies her, his ventral surface being in contact with her dorsum. A female ready to mate raises the last few segments of her body and the male then flexes his body, bringing the genital orifice up to that of the female and delivering a spermatophore into her genital atrium. The two then separate (Rajulu, 1970f). Rajulu made no mention of the preliminary tapping behaviour such as is seen in geophilomorphs and other scolopendromorphs."

Anyway, i wonder if anyone could watch this "strange" mating behaviour in other Scolopendromorpha-species? I heard Ethmostigmus trigonopodus also mate with direct contact, but i have never seen it with my own eyes.

Regards,
Turgut


----------



## UrbanJungles (Feb 25, 2009)

Those are really cool Ryan.  I assume they are the Gooty's of the centipede world?


----------



## Rick McJimsey (Feb 25, 2009)

UrbanJungles said:


> Those are really cool Ryan.  I assume they are the Gooty's of the centipede world?


Not quite, I'd say more like the P.miranda of the centipede world.
Now, S.subspinipes "Malaysian Jewel" is even greater than P.metallica in the centipede world.


----------



## Jwwjr (Feb 25, 2009)

ive been tempted to get one since my gf got me into tarantulas, but she wont go for it  

but ill win her over... yes i will  :evil:


----------



## Dillon (Feb 26, 2009)

Rick McJimsey said:


> Now, S.subspinipes "Malaysian Jewel"


Ssh..Dont say the name outloud. 

:::cringes:::
::::looks for cigarette::::


----------



## GartenSpinnen (Feb 27, 2009)

One thing i never thought i would see you do was get a centipede. I could of swore you said something about them creeping you the hell out lol. You should snag some S. heros canstaneiceps and S. subspinipes so you can get the whole 'pede' experience lol........ 

I have to admit, i like those pedes you have though, i would really like to get ahold of some. I seen them listed awhile back for around 100.00 a piece, and for the price i almost jumped on them, don't really see them around much. Now if i see some malaysian jewels around for that though, i might have to just go for it ha.

Hope you enjoy them though, and welcome to a new addiction!

Cheers,
Nate


----------



## Galapoheros (Feb 27, 2009)

I was on the edge of w tx on a herpetology field trip several years ago when somebody started freaking out about a giant centipede(heros castaneiceps) they found.  I couldn't believe that thing was real!  I'd liked bug stuff all my life but, until that moment, I hadn't even heard that something like that existed.  I like those you have there, I've never kept that sp before.


----------



## BreakTheWindows (Feb 28, 2009)

So cool! Didnt know pedes can have such amazing coloration!


----------



## thebugwife (Mar 1, 2009)

Those pics are great with them all together Ryan, we had them separated and I'd suggest doing the same.  

I was sad to see the last of those guys get shipped off to you, they were just gorgeous.  They really are almost as cool as the Malaysian Jewels.


If the guy that bought our Malaysian Jewel last year is out there somewhere reading this; We would all love some pictures of it!


----------



## SNAFU (Mar 2, 2009)

I've been really wanting to get a few pedes myself. Looked at a 7" S. subspinipes at a LPS and it scared the crap out of my wife!  
 I have 39 T's and 15 scorps but she did'nt want that centipede in the house 'cause she was worried it might get out!
Yours are gorgeous Ryan, great pics!


----------



## Miss Bianca (Mar 2, 2009)

thebugwife said:


> Those pics are great with them all together Ryan, we had them separated and I'd suggest doing the same.
> 
> I was sad to see the last of those guys get shipped off to you, they were just gorgeous.  They really are almost as cool as the Malaysian Jewels.
> 
> ...



you gave it away!!! LOL


----------



## szappan (Mar 2, 2009)

Wow! Amazing colors!  Congrats on the additions!  :clap:


----------



## JDeRosa (Mar 4, 2009)

Hey what species is that??? I want one.


----------



## JDeRosa (Mar 4, 2009)

JDeRosa said:


> Hey what species is that??? I want one.


Nevermind. Re-read the thread.


----------



## redtegu (Mar 5, 2009)

Those are REALLY REALLY cool!!! Im kind of new to centipedes and I never seen that species before. Where did you obtain yours from?


----------



## Talkenlate04 (Mar 5, 2009)

I got mine from Ken but I got the last three.


----------



## thebugwife (Mar 5, 2009)

Hey got from Ken the Bug Guy, but that was the last ones we had

Hopefully there is at least one of each sex Ryan and you can do your breeding magic!


----------



## Singbluemymind (Mar 5, 2009)

congrats man those colors are beautiful. there's something about blue that tickles my fancy just right.


----------



## Marcink125 (Mar 5, 2009)

wow! love the blue legs.


----------



## redtegu (Mar 5, 2009)

Yeah I sent him a email and he told me.:wall: not very nice of you to take the last ones! jk


----------



## zonbonzovi (Apr 29, 2009)

*Barry White & champagne on the veranda*

So- have you done any "coupling" with these guys recently?  Would love an update if you have anything to report.


----------



## Talkenlate04 (Apr 29, 2009)

I have tried yes but they just sit there laying on each other. Nothing happens they just sit lol. 
After a long while of trying I just gave up. Two went to a friend and I kept one but I might sell that one too.


----------



## GartenSpinnen (May 1, 2009)

If you sell it let me know Ryan.... i would like to have one...


----------



## cjm1991 (May 5, 2009)

rustym3talh3ad said:


> amazing colors....i never really cared for pedes cuz i always saw reds and orange...if i could get a jett black one or one with that pretty of a blue i would for sure be a pede owner...if i may inquire how much and where did u find them? if not on the board itself pm with details id love to know.


Ken the bug guy had them. He has a sexed pair of P. Rex's also. It shouldnt matter im sure others would like to hear where to get goods inverts at low prices also.


----------



## cjm1991 (May 5, 2009)

Anyways, for my actual post. That is b-e-a-u-t-i-f-u-l IMO. I wish I could have bought some when I had the chance. Great pics also:clap:


----------

